# do rabbits ever give birth early?



## funbunbun (Apr 2, 2005)

well that one and what is the average gestation it's 30 -32 days right??

what is the most common you guys have seen??

does the number of babies the doe has change the length of gestiation??

gypsy only has 3 babies on board (we have done ultrasoundsand x-rays) and i wasn't sure if that would make a difference?



thanks


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 2, 2005)

It's generally 31-35......majority that i've seengive birth later than the 31st day. The amount of time the doe carriesthe kits has no affect on the amount of babies.
Ellie


----------



## funbunbun (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks!!


----------



## chipperluv (Apr 2, 2005)

I guess the only way to really know exactlywhenis to watch your rabbits habits towards the 30th day?? I dont knowexactly whenmy Bugsy got mated with,bu thseismaking papaer nests butshehas been doing this for two weeks now, i think she is going throughaflase pregnanacy! we hope not! it would n not be her firsttime! The baby kit is in hte cage withher, for lack ofspacing andi want to know, does that effect the mother giving birthontime&gt; Will the little kit whichis already 6 weeks of age getin thwe way of the birthing process?&gt; Ztheothe rkitwas adopted already causehe was eating on his own for weeksnow! Heis strong and free and thsi other persons house he is\getting spoiled though! I visit him often and give advice whenneeded! 

chipperluv!


----------



## chipperluv (Apr 2, 2005)

I guess the only way to really know exactlywhenis to watch your rabbits habits towards the 30th day?? I dont knowexactly whenmy Bugsy got mated with,bu thseismaking papaer nests butshehas been doing this for two weeks now, i think she is going throughaflase pregnanacy! we hope not! it would n not be her firsttime! The baby kit is in hte cage withher, for lack ofspacing andi want to know, does that effect the mother giving birthontime&gt; Will the little kit whichis already 6 weeks of age getin thwe way of the birthing process?&gt; Ztheothe rkitwas adopted already causehe was eating on his own for weeksnow! Heis strong and free and thsi other persons house he is\getting spoiled though! I visit him often and give advice whenneeded! 

chipperluv!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd take any other bunnies out of the does cage.The does can get territorial or even eat her babies, thinking the otherbunny might attck the kits.

Ellie


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 2, 2005)

Day 21 is the earliest I've had a doe kindle andthat was for an aborted litter. It all depends on the doe I believe. Ihave one doe that has her kits on day 30 every time. I also have a doethat goes on day 32 every time as well as another on day 31. 

So it all depends on that particular doe I belive with my experience.With my doe that kindles on day 32, she had a litter of 5 and a litterof 2 born each born on day 32. So her litter sizes range but her dateshe kindles on just about always stays the same. 

I've had a friend that had her doe kindle on day 28 with happy healthy kits. 

A rabbits gestation period is 28 to 34 days from most references I've seen. 

Good Luck with your doe's birthing process! 

~*~Amanda~*~


----------

